# Macerator Pump Capability?



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Were I park my Outback it is just under 100' downhill to my septic tank. Any thoughts on if the Flojet pump would pump that far since it is all downhill? It is a fairly steep grade too. This sure would make it nice to be able to empty my tanks at home since we mostly dry camp.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I would use a 3/4 hose. I use a flojet, although not that far, with a 5/8 hose.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I pump through 100' of hose all the time, and not even downhill. My hose is 3/4", by the way. Since you are pumping downhill, it should be no problem.

Bob


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> I pump through 100' of hose all the time, and not even downhill. My hose is 3/4", by the way. Since you are pumping downhill, it should be no problem.
> 
> Bob


Thanks for the input, that's the reassurance I was hoping for. I thought it would be no problem, but I didn't want to spend that much money only to find out it wouldn't work.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I use two 50ft 3/4 hoses for a total of 100ft. I have ran that level and up a slight grade into the house and through the toilet. No issues. I have also done a 75ft 5/8 hose. I don't even try to keep it straight and level. I just throw it out there and go. Once I had a kink and couldn't figure out why it took more then 15 minutes to empty, then I found a kink and it finished in like 2 mins.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

You will absolutely love the Flojet and will have zero issues going downhill because you will have gravity assist. I pump ~50' uphill with a 75' x 3/4" hose with no issues. The Flojet has made my dumping at home a breee as I now just pull up to curb and tap into my house sewer cleanout port. I can now do 3-4 black dump/flushes and finish with the gray dump in under 1/2 hour.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

If the place you park...and the septic tank..aren't going anywhere...I'd recommend burying a pvc pipe. I put a 2" pvc pipe from my RV pad to my Sewer Lift Pump...it's fantastic. No dragging hoses around. I use a short 3/4" hose to go from the Flojet pump to the inlet of the PVC... I carry a 50" garden hose with me camping...in case I need to FLOJET something...but so far I've just used it to run the black tank rinse sprayer...

Heck...if your run is all downhill...you might just put in a 3 or 4" pvc pipe and gravity drain your tanks...and not worry about the FLOJET.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

double post? deleted


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> If the place you park...and the septic tank..aren't going anywhere...I'd recommend burying a pvc pipe. I put a 2" pvc pipe from my RV pad to my Sewer Lift Pump...it's fantastic. No dragging hoses around. I use a short 3/4" hose to go from the Flojet pump to the inlet of the PVC... I carry a 50" garden hose with me camping...in case I need to FLOJET something...but so far I've just used it to run the black tank rinse sprayer...
> 
> Heck...if your run is all downhill...you might just put in a 3 or 4" pvc pipe and gravity drain your tanks...and not worry about the FLOJET.


I would love to do that, but I'd have to go under a retaining wall and dig through mostly rock for the 100'. Here in the Black Hills yards have 1/2" soil on top of rock. Not fun to dig in.


----------

